# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Slick et collisions

## dawadam

Bonjour
J'utilise Slick pour un jeu de plate forme.
J'ai une question simple concernant les collisions.
Comment savoir d'o elles proviennent ?

Jusqu' prsent je n'ai russi qu' les dtecter, mais sans aucune autre information.
Dans certain cas on peux le dduire sur des blocks immobiles et en fonction de la direction du personnage, mais pas tout le temps, alors est-ce gr dans Slick ?

----------

